# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Marketo Inc., digital marketing software and solutions, San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - marketo.com

youtube.com/marketo

facebook.com/Marketo

twitter.com/Marketo

linkedin.com/company/marketo

instagram.com/marketoinc

Marketo Inc. on Wikipedia

CEO - Steve Lucas

----------


## Airicist

Marketo solutions overview

Published on Apr 5, 2013




> This overview of Marketo's revenue performance management solutions shows how their powerful, easy-to-use cloud-based products can help you close the right deals faster and grow your revenue in the short- and long-term. Watch and learn how Marketo can help with revenue cycle modeling, lead management, lead nurturing, lead scoring, email marketing, sales insight, sales intelligence, sales campaigns and ROI analytics, to deliver the insights your business needs for long-term revenue growth.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Vista's $1.8B Deal For Marketo Takes Advantage Of Investor Stampede From Expensive Tech Stocks"

by Antoine Gara
May 31, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Interview with Steve Lucas – CEO at Marketo"

by Sudipto Ghosh
May 23, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Introducing ContentAI: the future of one-to-one engagement

Published on Jan 25, 2018




> Watch this webinar to discover how Marketo ContentAI uses artificial intelligence to help marketers shift from today’s traditional rule-based campaigns to making every interaction with customers more valuable while increasing conversions across email, web, and mobile.

----------


## Airicist

"Adobe confirms it’s buying Marketo for $4.75 billion"

by Jordan Novet
September 20, 2018

----------

